# Raw milk?



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Do we have any raw milk fans? In the land of the free it seems that the sale of such is strictly forbidden in about half of the country while here in Switzerland (and other parts of Europe) it's just a fact of life. Many cheeses here use raw milk. Raw milk is available at the twice weekly market in town and in various grocery stores. While there are occasional "issues", they are less than that of other foods (cucumbers and bean sprouts have killed more people in the past 10-20 years than raw dairy).

The controversy seems to be mostly U.S. based (perhaps the lapdog U.K. as well?) and a big issue to the U.S. CDC. I've seen journal articles from "scientists" going several different directions. I understand that the risk is lessened but is it really enough to demand that the sale of such is equal to the sale of illicit drugs?

So...What are your thoughts?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The inaugural anti america post of 2015 attacks the UK too. :surprised:

The evil corporation monsanto is allowed to load dairy produce with all manner of poisons and has succesfully lobbied so that organic dairy farmers cannot proclaim the purity of their own products. What big business wants big business gets. Unfortunately.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaver said:


> The inaugural anti america post of 2015 attacks the UK too. :surprised:
> 
> The evil corporation monsanto is allowed to load dairy produce with all manner of poisons and has succesfully lobbied so that organic dairy farmers cannot proclaim the purity of their own products. What big business wants big business gets. Unfortunately.


Not particularly an attack versus a statement as to the many familiarities in U.S. and U.K. Policy. The "lapdog" comment was meant more as to a joke of course.... but..... U.K and U.S. policies do appear to be a bit more in sync that say those of U.K./U.S. and Continental Europe. Am I mistaken?

As to the milk issue...I understand both sides of the debate but it's rather hard for me to understand why the individual is not allowed to decide. If we're forced to buy cooked milk should we not also be forced to buy cooked everything? Yesterday, for the first time in 40 some years, I had a bad Oyster. Should all raw Oysters now be considered illegal to sell?

But.. As you mentioned...Big business gets what it wants...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Just yanking your chain, old boy. Our `special relationship` is rather obsequious.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I just find it a bit strange that booze and smokes are fine but raw milk demands a certain legal status. I could see having the standard package warning but straight out prohibition is beyond odd. The last issue I could find in the matter concerning Switzerland was somewhere around 1982 (and was a mass produced product out of major company). As the regulatrions have been around for years, it doesn't appear to be an issue of the growing "nanny state" versus just more regulatory BS.

Out of curiosity...What are the régulations in the U.K concerning raw dairy products?

I'm on this topic because I enjoy trying different cheeses. While I've never given much consideration as to raw or pasteurized, when I look at my notes, it seems that I prefer cheeses made from raw milk. It's a taste issue over that of politics and unless there was a massive health issue (and there isn't) I don't really see the reason as to why I shouldn't be allowed to take the risk. I'm worse off playing the government sponsered lottery compared to eating what I desire.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

We have a local farm that is well known for selling raw milk. They had to jump through some hoops but they were able to navigate them. If they can do it in the nanny state MA I would think it is possible anywhere.

Personally I don't eat dairy so no dog in the fight.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

herfitup said:


> We have a local farm that is well known for selling raw milk. They had to jump through some hoops but they were able to navigate them. If they can do it in the nanny state MA I would think it is possible anywhere.
> 
> Personally I don't eat dairy so no dog in the fight.


Not sure as to MA régulations but from what I've understood, some people have been forced to buy raw milk as "dog food" over that of being acceptable for human consumption. I've also seen that a few people have gone so far as to buy "shares" in a dairy cow in order to obtain what they consider to be "pure" milk. Again. I'm not really on either side of the debate versus believing that it's a personal choice over that of government régulation. Again. The debate seems to be valid only in half of the U.S. versus a global issue


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

We can buy raw milk locally here in NH from a few local farms and also our local Agway (a farm and garden store for those not from the area). We use it primarily to make our own cheese (for fun, not profit!) We are fortunate that we can buy a lot of our meat, milk, vegetables, etc locally from local farmers.When I was younger I had friends with a dairy farm in central NY state; we used to have breakfast with milk right from one of the cows. I do admit having to skim mine a bit as it was too rich for my taste!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not, nor have I ever been, a milk drinker. My dairy consumption is primarily the 1/2+1/2 I put in my coffee (sorry to offend any coffee purists!).

I've heard of this raw milk fetish before and I guess I just don't get it. It sounds like one of those things that belongs in the "Stuff White People Like" blog along with Subaru cars. 

I heard a story in the news about some Iowans who got around it by forming a co-op and buying a cow, or cows, therefore they were technically the owners and could partake in raw milk. If one owns the cow, then one can consume the milk directly, otherwise the milk cannot be sold publically. 

This is one of those odd little curiosities that pop up in the news every so often. I can understand the health aspect of drinking unpasteurized milk but I suppose if a person is willing to take the risk upon him/herself, then so be it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

If you are not at work, nor are your partner or children in the room, may I recommend an intriguing exploration of this very subject undertaken by the Prodigy in their video `baby got a temper`? Curiously still available on you tube.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ I'll take a look when I'm able to. Thanks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love to drink milk but I don't think "raw milk" would taste good.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaver said:


> If you are not at work, nor are your partner or children in the room, may I recommend an intriguing exploration of this very subject undertaken by the Prodigy in their video `baby got a temper`? Curiously still available on you tube.


Ha ha. One of the funnier videos from the prodigy but still no where near "Smack my bi**h up" (uncut version is still on youtube as well).. My kids still prefer the firestarter video... I guess that's what happens when you're raised by someone willing to wear an overcoat with a velvet collar. :devil:


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Howard said:


> I love to drink milk but I don't think "raw milk" would taste good. :icon_pale:


Raw milk tastes quite nice in fact. I can't say that I prefer it but I have no problem with it either.


----------

